# relabel info



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

im looking at having the info printed into the necks with my logo and/or name, i maware that the wash instructions etc are a must, as are the make i.e 100% cotton. but country, like 'made in the usa'

as im in england, if i use contental clothing or aa and have them shipped from their uk locations, and have my printing and washing done here aswel, do i put 'made in the uk', or made in england, or england made etc??

sory to ask.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

teabelly83 said:


> as im in england, if i use contental clothing or aa and have them shipped from their uk locations, and have my printing and washing done here aswel, do i put 'made in the uk', or made in england, or england made etc??


No. The country of origin is the origin of the goods, not where later processing was done. Sometimes (laws vary on this from country to country) there are stipulations about what percentage of work needs to be done in a country, but printing is unlikely to cover that.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

Solmu said:


> No. The country of origin is the origin of the goods, not where later processing was done. Sometimes (laws vary on this from country to country) there are stipulations about what percentage of work needs to be done in a country, but printing is unlikely to cover that.


ahh right, iwas unaware of this been any law, so what exactly do i put in the label then? im even more in the dark now,lol. as i did think i would put uk or england etc in the label.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't know what the English/EU laws are specifically. I would bet on them being similar to the others I have read a bit about (America, Australia, Canada, Japan, New Zealand), but I don't know for sure.

So most likely: care instructions, country of origin, fibre content. But you'd need to check local regulations.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

Solmu said:


> I don't know what the English/EU laws are specifically. I would bet on them being similar to the others I have read a bit about (America, Australia, Canada, Japan, New Zealand), but I don't know for sure.
> 
> So most likely: care instructions, country of origin, fibre content. But you'd need to check local regulations.


yeah iwas alittle unsure of what to butfor this. esp about the country etc, like us companys like affliction tees have made in usa etc, but as im in england, buying my shirts from the english stockists, and printing and packing here i was under the impression id put 'made in england, made in uk or england made' or something?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

teabelly83 said:


> as im in england, buying my shirts from the english stockists, and printing and packing here i was under the impression id put 'made in england, made in uk or england made' or something?


I haven't read the relevant laws for that jurisdiction, but I'm confident that wouldn't be the case all the same (it's not the case anywhere else, and the UK/EU is not going to be radically different to the rest of the world).

To generalise, country of origin is taken pretty seriously. Every country is very pro-buying Made in [Here]. To be perfectly honest I have absolutely no idea why you think it would be okay to put "Made in England" on something that clearly *wasn't* _made in England_. I can go down to the trade district in any city and buy cheap Chinese imports - I bought them from a local stockist, packed them locally, and sold them locally - it doesn't mean they were made locally.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

Solmu said:


> To generalise, country of origin is taken pretty seriously. Every country is very pro-buying Made in [Here]. To be perfectly honest I have absolutely no idea why you think it would be okay to put "Made in England" on something that clearly *wasn't* _made in England_. I can go down to the trade district in any city and buy cheap Chinese imports - I bought them from a local stockist, packed them locally, and sold them locally - it doesn't mean they were made locally.


 
well the reason i asked really was because iwas unsure as what to put. i understand you cant put made in uk if itwas made in usa, but i obviously got the wrong end of the stick, i thought that like contintenal or aa, were made in their english hq, but obviously they wont be, so id put made in the usai guess.

i was jst alittle confused as to what to write i nthe tag, i am aware the actual tee would be made in usa, or wherever, and i wud be dying/printing etc here.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

well we print our own tees and put made in england, we use continental so all the design work of there blanks is done in the UK, they just farm out the manufacture. so the tee is printed here, designed here using a uk designer, the blank tee was produced by a UK company, im sticking with made in england thank you very much


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

sodrisc said:


> well we print our own tees and put made in england, we use continental so all the design work of there blanks is done in the UK, they just farm out the manufacture. so the tee is printed here, designed here using a uk designer, the blank tee was produced by a UK company, im sticking with made in england thank you very much


yeah thats what iwas thinknig, i will be using continetnal also for my tees, and il be having them printed and washed in the uk, designed by myself in the uk so 

but what about american apparel? im thinking of using them for my hoodys so can iput made in the uk in those awswel? or cud i put something like:

made in usa
decorated in uk
??


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

teabelly83 said:


> cud i put something like:
> 
> made in usa
> decorated in uk
> ??


It would depend on the local regulations, but there's a good chance that would be fine (the main thing generally is the labelling can't be misleading, which that isn't).

It would be worth seeing what you can google up though: I had a bit of a browse, and I'm not sure that country of origin actually _is_ required. Fibre content is definitely required in the UK. Country of origin definitely has to be accurate if it's there, but I'm not sure it actually has to be there. In the time I looked (not long) I couldn't find a definitive answer one way or the other, but if leaving the country of origin off altogether would be of interest that's something to look into.

It might be worth asking the TSI if they can send you some information or answer questions on what is/isn't required to be on the label. The laws aren't the same in every country (the US is a lot more stringent than Australia for example) and it looks like the UK may actually have similar regulations to Australia.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

Solmu said:


> It would depend on the local regulations, but there's a good chance that would be fine (the main thing generally is the labelling can't be misleading, which that isn't).
> 
> It would be worth seeing what you can google up though: I had a bit of a browse, and I'm not sure that country of origin actually _is_ required. Fibre content is definitely required in the UK. Country of origin definitely has to be accurate if it's there, but I'm not sure it actually has to be there. In the time I looked (not long) I couldn't find a definitive answer one way or the other, but if leaving the country of origin off altogether would be of interest that's something to look into.
> 
> It might be worth asking the TSI if they can send you some information or answer questions on what is/isn't required to be on the label. The laws aren't the same in every country (the US is a lot more stringent than Australia for example) and it looks like the UK may actually have similar regulations to Australia.


 
yeah thats what ithought as i looked at 1 or 2 clothing lines herei nthe uk and i didnt see the country in the neck label, jst logo, size and wash instructions etc.

i suppose i cud put made in uk
or 

made in us
destroyed in uk 

ahah or something whitty like that


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

teabelly83 said:


> i suppose i cud put made in uk


When information isn't compulsory, it is still required to be accurate if voluntarily supplied.

So you'd either want something more along these lines:



teabelly83 said:


> made in us
> destroyed in uk


...or to just leave it out (if research suggests that's an option, which I think but don't know that it is).


----------

